# Leaving and coming back into the main arena?



## Puffin (29 July 2012)

Can you?

I have just got last min tickets for tuesday, total spur of the moment thing so got many questions...

I wondered if we will be able to go walk the XC course and then come back?

Also I wondered if we can use those tickets to go into the main olympic park and wander about?


----------



## Thistle (29 July 2012)

You should be able to leave the main arena but not the venue. The tickets are only valid for Greenwich.


----------



## Shooting Star (29 July 2012)

The leaflet that came with my dressage tickets says that you can only leave to walk the XC course if you have Eventing Dressage tickets, for all other sessions there is no course walk or re-admission so I guess the rest of us are limited to the arena and immediate food / trade stand area.


----------



## Karran (29 July 2012)

I was there today and we were allowed to wander. I nearly got refused re-entry after I left to seek shelter during the storms so stay in the park itself, so am sure you'll be able to see bits.


----------



## smiggy (29 July 2012)

as far as I know the course is being dismantled as soon as its been ridden and is not available for course walk on SJ day, thats what they said yesterday there anyway


----------

